# Ayuda con simulacion de microfono



## francos (Jul 22, 2010)

Necesitaba saber que simulador puedo usar para simular un microfono, les comento, quiero hacer este diseño

http://www2.eletronica.org/projetos/interruptor-eletronico-controlado-por-som/fig7.jpg

Y la verdad no tengo ni idea como puedo simular el microfono, tengo instalado el proteus. Hay como simular el microfono electrec en el proteus? como lo busco en la lista de componentes?

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------

